# Wireless Router N when connect to DSL line cut of phone line



## lukeukwalker (May 5, 2010)

This is probably the most odd thing I have seen.

Last night I bought a wireless router from tp-link (model number TL-WR841ND) Reason being was I wanted to upgrade from the old g to the sparkly fast better N. So went to set it up and it came up with the error 'cannot connect to the WAN line'. This is what is connected to the DSL line in the wall where we have a constant broadband connection (with tiscali, now talktalk). After much useless flapping to figure it out I went to phone the support line. No dial tone. Odd. everytime i plug in the TP-link router it kills the phone line. There is also no internet.

Once i got hold of the support desk they went through a number of things which did squat. They then tried as far as I can tell to connect the tp-link router to the old router (Thomson) wirelessly, which succeeded but it still had no connection. Plus I dont want to use the old router, its slow and old.

This is the first time i've heard of a router directly affecting a phone line like this.

If anyone could shed any light on this I would be most grateful.

Ta

Luke

(ps, I am using Windows 7 Ultimate business, though can use xp on another machine if necessary. If you need any information from me feel free to ask)


----------



## tlarkin (May 5, 2010)

Are you using the filters your DSL company gave you to filter out the data and voice frequencies?


----------



## lukeukwalker (May 5, 2010)

yes. I think i realised what the problem is. The router i bought is not inbuilt with a modem. If im correct the modem would need to replace the filters. So i might as well take it back and get one with an inbuilt modem? Please tell me if im right or not.


----------



## bencmcb (May 6, 2010)

You need to use a filter on the phone line. Your ISP should have provided that for you. Without the filer, there will be interference on your phone and internet connection. You will also need a modem. The modem is being used to relay information between your house and your ISP. So your connection would be in this order: Phone jack > Phone filter > Modem. You can get a modem with a switch/wireless capability or you can get this separately, but it's important that you setup the devices in that order.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (May 6, 2010)

this sounds like a micro filter issue because even if you plugged the tplink in and it had no modem the dial tone shouldnt drop off. does it still work with the old router?
lets kill two birds with one stone
check the manual to ensure you have set the router up correctly (ie you have put the dsl line into the correct port, sounds stupid but it does happen) and also in the manual check to see if you need to use a modem also

i have checked the website but it doesnt say if it is both or just a router

in the uk it is very rare for your average consumer to buy a router that is not a modem as well usually its all in one
 i am waiting for the manual to download


----------



## CrayonMuncher (May 6, 2010)

just checked the help sheet on the diagram it shows you need to to have an adsl modem plugged into the TL-WR841ND
so it is just a router and not a modem, also confirmed this from this video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUF6sJ8tQyk

when you return it make sure you ask for a wireless adsl(2) router/modem
alternatively you can use you old router as a modem and use the new one as a wireless hub but that may be a bit complicated probably easier to take it back


----------

